# "Lite Catch" on the hunt for meatfish!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We fished the Pensacola Big Game Innerclub Tourny last Sat. Sat. was no 2 to 3 foot seas that were called for. More like 3 to 5!! Not alot of fun but we pressed on and headed for the Nipple area. We had a strike at 8:30 only to see the wahoo roll at the transom and the hook pulled. Tobbe was sad! The water was really nice but scattered grass made for a long day. Next up was a 17# dolphin. Jacobi was on the fish and i gaffed it and into the boat she comes. Got some fish on the boat!! Sausage and hot dogs were on the Green Egg!! Early lunch! Some time later we have another knockdown and the drag is screaming!! I jump on the rod and after a battle a 58.4# wahoo hits the deck!! Nice fish!! We have something to weigh!!!! A little later after the deer burgers come off of the egg we have a double hook up of dolphin! One jumps off but the other stays on and Tobbe catches her biggest dolphin at 27.8 pounds!! The seas calmed toward afternoon and we hade a nice ride back with chicken wings on the Green Egg! You will not go hungry on "Lite Catch"!! Made it to the weigh in and had a great dinner at the dock.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Putting that new boat to good use


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job. I have yet to land a decent Dolphin and any wahoos. We got out in that mess with a 24 footer and turned around about 4 miles out. Could not even troll for kings in that slop with out getting drenched. Maybe next time. 

My theory was when the tropical storm formed it increased the wind. It was defintely snotty.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job! Congrats and you just made me hungry!!!!!!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report Scott, yall did well compared to most that day! Keep it up!


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Scott, I was right there by you when you pulled in the wahoo. Our biggest one went 41# and we had a small 30# yellowfin. Sure is nice to be able to fish in close for a change, been a long time for us.:thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Scott and Tobbe :thumbup::thumbup:
Finally got out of the hospital yesterday. Keep reports coming!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear you went home!! Get well soon and lets get after them!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

I put on five pounds reading that Scott! Great report.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice dolphin & hoo!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Green Egg should sponsor you Scott!! ..... Nice catch!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You are on fire!! Keep it up! Congrats.


----------

